# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimori 10

## Agim Metbala

*Të nderuar anëtarë të "sofrës" së madhe të shtruar me ndërrimorë, meqenëse u mbyll tema Ndërrimori 9, ne jemi gaditu dhe po e hapim temën e dhjetë, duke shpresuar se si gjer më tani, të gjithë së bashku do të japim kontribut të çmuar...*


*ALIDA D. MEHO,
HAMIDE DOLA,
ADILE M. HODA,
Mirë e kujto;
Këndon këngën -
"As po as jo"!

Zgjidhja?......................*

----------


## Station

> *Të nderuar anëtarë të "sofrës" së madhe të shtruar me ndërrimorë, meqenëse u mbyll tema Ndërrimori 9, ne jemi gaditu dhe po e hapim temën e dhjetë, duke shpresuar se si gjer më tani, të gjithë së bashku do të japim kontribut të çmuar...*
> 
> 
> *ALIDA D. MEHO,
> HAMIDE DOLA,
> ADILE M. HODA,
> Mirë e kujto;
> Këndon këngën -
> "As po as jo"!
> ...


*MELIHA DODA*....
Urime për katin e 10_të të pallatit z.Agim
Të përshëndes.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *MELIHA DODA*....
> Urime për katin e 10_të të pallatit z.Agim
> Të përshëndes.


*
Ju falenderohem i nderuar Station, atë "pallat" e ngritëm pashkarisht, do e bëjmë rrokaqiell me shumë e shumë kate...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ENISE S. BILI,
S'është asçpak e hershme -
Ama shumë e ndjeshme!

Zgjidhja?.............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*MOZA R. NARI,
IRMA R. ZONA,
ROZA R. MANI,
Këtu s'ka kurrëfarë shtime -
Vërtet është lloj bime!

Zgjidhja?.............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*GINET, MES...
MET G. NESI,
Kërkohet drejtëza!

Zgjidhja?...............*

----------


## Station

> *ENISE S. BILI,
> S'është asçpak e hershme -
> Ama shumë e ndjeshme!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.............................*


*SENSIBILE* më del një (I) tepër ??

----------


## Station

> *MOZA R. NARI,
> IRMA R. ZONA,
> ROZA R. MANI,
> Këtu s'ka kurrëfarë shtime -
> Vërtet është lloj bime!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.............................*


*ROZMARINA ?*

----------


## Station

> *GINET, MES...
> MET G. NESI,
> Kërkohet drejtëza!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...............*


*SEGMENTI ???*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*TUSH A. RAPA,
Me dëshirë i thash Mentorit -
Është mjet i aviatorit!

Zgjidhja?.............................*

----------


## Diella1

> *TUSH A. RAPA,
> Me dëshirë i thash Mentorit -
> Është mjet i aviatorit!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.............................*



PARASHUTA

Pershendetje Z.Agim!

----------


## Agim Metbala

> PARASHUTA
> 
> Pershendetje Z.Agim!


*Përshëndetje Diella, Ju falenderohem për bashkëpunim...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*SHANI KOLI,
Unë s'po ha picë;
Po me dëshirë e veneroj -
Këtë fshat në Drenicë!

Zgjidhja?......................*

----------


## Yllëza*

> *SHANI KOLI,
> Unë s'po ha picë;
> Po me dëshirë e veneroj -
> Këtë fshat në Drenicë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?......................*




*LIKOSHANI.......*

----------


## ximi_abedini

> *SHANI KOLI,
> Unë s'po ha picë;
> Po me dëshirë e veneroj -
> Këtë fshat në Drenicë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?......................*


Likoshani......................................

----------


## Poeti

*LECI LURA*

Po ta them ne besim
Eshte mjet per komunikim?


Zgjidhja........................?

----------


## Yllëza*

> *LECI LURA*
> 
> Po ta them ne besim
> Eshte mjet per komunikim?
> 
> 
> Zgjidhja........................?




*CELULARI........?!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ELVAN SH. MANAJ,
Vërtet është i madh -
Ky aktor shqiptar!

Zgjidhja?.....................*

----------


## Yllëza*

> *ELVAN SH. MANAJ,
> Vërtet është i madh -
> Ky aktor shqiptar!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.....................*


*MEVLAN SHANAJ...?!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Përshëndetje Ykkëza*, pasdreke të këndshme...*

*ISMET MISI,
U përgjegj nga gëzimi -
Këtu fshehet rregullimi
(çdo gjë në vend të vet)..

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------

